

20 Websites to Help You Master User Interface Design - Six Revisions - kevinelliott
http://sixrevisions.com/usabilityaccessibility/20-websites-to-help-you-master-user-interface-design

======
kevinelliott
I found that, coming from an engineering background, many of these 20 websites
helped me begin to really understand information architecture and user
interface design. There are so many competitive designs out there that I find
it challenging to prototype and build launch ready applications that look as
attractive. What I was most pleasantly surprised to find was UI PATTERN sites.
Breaking layouts down into chunks makes it much easier to put the pieces
together.

